# New Boy On The Block



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So I went to the pet store today to find a replacement for my youngest boy.
I decided that I wasn't going to just get the first mouse I thought was cute, that I wanted a dark coloured mouse, preferably black.

I ended up going with the first mouse I thought was cute, luckily, he was a dark colour 
Well that story ended up being a lot more boring than I thought but here are some pictures





































Can any one else see his really long hair behind his ears?


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

He's not boring at all - he's a nice solid mouse.  Is his belly tan or white? The tufts behind the ears are common for a long coat mouse. They're cute.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> He's not boring at all - he's a nice solid mouse.  Is his belly tan or white? The tufts behind the ears are common for a long coat mouse. They're cute.


Some of his little hairs are like 2cm long. I've never had a mouse with guard hairs (?) as long as he does.
His belly is white though his front "armpits" are more off-white. He is actually really friendly compared to most mice from the pet stores.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

He has potential! Do you have plans for him (of the baby kind?)


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> He has potential! Do you have plans for him (of the baby kind?)


I do, but I'm unsure of who I would breed him to. (Pied Black, Siamese, Argente)


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

He still doesn't have a name.. I feel kind of bad but he seems to like being photographed.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Name wise, why not name him after a favourite celebrity (particularly any models/photographers that you like)? He looks like such a little cutie.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

That's a good idea.. Though I don't generally know names.. That makes no sense by itself.. Eg. I will live a certain band, have all their albums and whatnot but will have no idea of the band members names.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I also have a long-haired buck with similar tufts behind his ears.

Claudius


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Awwwww he is cute 
He has the same puffy bit on the front of his head.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Your little one has a better-shaped head than Claudius, but their coats are similar, and both are definately cute.

I've called my current bucks after the Caesars as I was reminded of Robert Graves' translation of the Sibylline oracle in "I, Claudius". The verse about Claudius starts "The hairy fifth to enslave the State".


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Fits him perfectly! I'll come up with a name for him one day..


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

My long haired doe also has big fluffy ears. <3


----------

